# please could you pray!!!!



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

i know i havent been on alot but i went and collected my new puppy venus she is in my avater on wednesday and arrived home on thursday nite but on friday morning i had awoke to find she had a serious hypo attack she was fitting and foaming at the mouth my partner give her mouth to mouth to bring her round and she even wagged her tail at the sound of his voice even in the coma state she was in
i had only went to bed at 4 o clock in the morning as i was so excited to be home and playing with her and i awoke at 9.45 to feed my lot to find to in a coma i was in shock i arrived at the vets with no socks or shoes on and in my pjs as we just jumped into the car and got there as fast as we could running red lights and everything
well i spend all day yesterday crying and phoning the vet she was making a progress slightly yesterday and by last night she was watching telly with my vet at home and eating food and this morning had another episode where she was a bit listless i havent heard from them from 11 oclock this morning 
but my vet said no news is good news and that he will phone me first thing in the morning to tell me what progress she is making 

but i dread the phone i am afraid of answering any calls in case its the call to say she hasnt made it i am so worried and still am still crying constantly

but the vet has said she seems to be a little fighter so i am praying and praying

this has never happened to my dogs before and i am so scared and a few people are helping me through it they are wonderful and so understanding and helpful i cant thank them enough:daisy:

can i also ask you to pray for venus (thats her name i have choosen) hopefully she came come through this


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Ill Be Praying, for Venus, 
X


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

thank you poppy
i just feel so helpless as i cant do anything but i know she with the best people getting the best care


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh, you poor dear! How terrifying! I'm definitely praying for little Venus.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh sweetie! I'm so sorry. I'm sending prayers and healing vibes her way. I hope Venus is on the mend soon. Please keep us posted. I'll be worrying right along with you.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

thank you hollysmummy and thank you willowanne 
i will keep you all updated as soon as i hear anything
i just feel so sick and i have sore eyes


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

I cry for you just reading your post. Thoughts and prayers heading your way for Venus!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your little Venus... I will keep her in my prayers!!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

thank you guys


----------



## furriefriend (Jul 25, 2008)

Thinking of you and little venus if your vet says she is a strong pup I am sure she will pull through x


----------



## MaryG1959 (Aug 28, 2008)

what could be the cause of the little ones problems?

I'm so sorry and hope your dog is all well soon!

Hugs,

Mary


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your little Venus. Hope she recovers quickly and is able to return home.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm sending good thoughts your way. Venus will pull through!


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

My prayers and positive thoughts are on my way to you and little Venus!
How frightening for you but, I bet she is tougher than you think!
My best wishes for good news.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Prayers are definately on their way!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

MaryG1959 said:


> what could be the cause of the little ones problems?
> 
> I'm so sorry and hope your dog is all well soon!
> 
> ...


Hypoglycemia can be common in Chihuahuas it is sugar shock from low blood sugar.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I hope Venus will be ok, Sending prays your way. The Munchkins send love and kisses as well!


----------



## LoveSpell (Mar 11, 2008)

Awww I'm in tears just reading this. Healing prayers coming your way for Venus. I'm sorry you are going through this sweetie. I pray she will be ok.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

hello everyone
i have just heard that venus has passed away i am so upset and cant say anything else at the moment
thank you all


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

oh no.
I am so very sorry for your loss.
I was reading this thread and thinking good she is eating and drinking.

I can not begin to imagine how sad you must be feeling right now.

My thoughts and prayers are with you. I know there isnt much I can say that will help you feel better right now, but I am thinking of you.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I am so very sorry, my thoughts are with you and your family.
I'll keep you all in my thoughts. 

Sleep softly little Venus.

Barbara x


----------



## furriefriend (Jul 25, 2008)

I am so sorry x


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

I am so so sorry..i have only just seen your post and was praying that it would have a happy end.
My thoughts are with you..i cant imagine the pain you are going through
x x x
x x
x


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about Venus. Sleep peacefully little furbaby. 


My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Aww, i am so sorry sairose,
RIP Sweet little Venus,
Run free at the bridge.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

im really sorry xx


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh no!! ((((hugs)))) I am so very sorry for your loss. My heart is breaking for you!!! If you need me for anything just pm me. (((((hugs)))))


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Im so sorry Saoirse, ive only just read this!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh no, Im so so sorry to hear your news  Huge huge hugs to you, we are all here for you xxxxxxxxx

R.I.P little one xxxx


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this  *hugs* I really thought she'd be okay.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

RIP you sweet soul


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Oh no, I'm so sorry, poor little Venus. I will be praying for you and your family through this hard time. Will see you again Venus on Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Venus!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I am truly stunned and so sorry.


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

I just checked this thread to see how Venus was doing...
I can't believe it...I'm so sorry about your pup. 
Sending hugs to you....


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear this news. 
R.I.P. Little Venus play free & happy sweet one
at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## roosterbob (May 2, 2008)

I hope venus is ok! I'll be praying for her.


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Prayers going out to you and Venus! Godspeed.


----------



## Furio (Jun 9, 2008)

OMG! thats terrible, im so sorry to hear about your loss thats so sad, RIP little one


----------



## ki ki lou (Mar 12, 2008)

poor little baby i hope she is ok, il be thinking of her


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

O no! I'm so sorry Saoirse! *Hugs. R.i.p little Venus.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

OMG I am so sorry about venus, I have been out of town and just read the post. I am sending (((((HUGS))))) and prayers to you. My sweet Roxy will take care of Venus at rainbow bridge. I am crying as I write this as I know your heartbreak and pain. I am so sorry.


----------



## evettep (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll be praying for a quick recovery. Stay strong and positive.


----------



## spedona (Aug 11, 2008)

i'll be sending good vibes for her ! fingers crossed


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

I'am so so sorry RIP little one.............My thoughts are with you all at this sad time Angie


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

hello everyone sorry i havent been on 
thank you for all your kindness i have been crying reading through them you are all so kind
we had a funneral for venus yesterday as that is what the children wanted we buried her with her little teddy and her blanket
so thank you all for your kindness my family and i appreciate it


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

OMG Saoirse, I have only just come on line - I am so sorry to hear this terribly sad news. I bet you are devastated! If you want to talk, just send me a mail. i am sorry that I missed your MSN message too - only just signed in there as well


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Sending hugs xx


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

I am so sad for you and your family. May God help you feel better.


----------

